# Grow Tent Ventilation



## Mike Bresnahan (Sep 18, 2019)

Should I ventilate the grow tent, I'm worried there won't be enough O2


----------



## Ivyna J Spyder (Sep 19, 2019)

If it's anything like the one I bought, they come with vents built in. Opening the tent once or twice a day to feed/water will also help.


----------

